# Reputable Middle Tier Maltese Breeder



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

*I am hoping someone can help me. I have been a long time lurker on these wonderful boards and am wondering if anyone can recommend some reputable middle tier maltese breeders. I am set on a female and its very hard to obtain a female in the price range I am looking for. Even if I was able to pay the price of a top tier breeder they seem to rarely have available females. I live in Omaha Nebraska but would consider a female puppy from a middle tier reputable breeder anywhere in the United States. Any help through PM's or this board will be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> *I am hoping someone can help me. I have been a long time lurker on these wonderful boards and am wondering if anyone can recommend some reputable middle tier maltese breeders. I am set on a female and its very hard to obtain a female in the price range I am looking for. Even if I was able to pay the price of a top tier breeder they seem to rarely have available females. I live in Omaha Nebraska but would consider a female puppy from a middle tier reputable breeder anywhere in the United States. Any help through PM's or this board will be greatly appreciated.*[/B]


If you don't mind - may I ask what is your price range?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
Tina is a great breeder and has great prices. Her babies are adorable...
Here is her website
http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/slide_show.html
She is a member here also...

Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385398
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't mind and nice to meet you. My price range would probably be under $2000.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hi,
> Tina is a great breeder and has great prices. Her babies are adorable...
> Here is her website
> http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/slide_show.html
> ...


Tina's babies are adorable


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

> Hi,
> Tina is a great breeder and has great prices. Her babies are adorable...
> Here is her website
> http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/slide_show.html
> ...


Thank you for the info Andrea and its very nice to meet you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385413
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you too








Andrea


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

www.chaletdemaltese.com susie phams girls go right at 2000 sometimes less. you have to call to get more up to date info on her litters...her site isnt always accurate.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Happy Searching - Tina does have some beuties!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I PM'd you with some info. There is a girl available at Phlicks for $1200. She is 7 months old - was probably being watched for show.

Phlicks pup


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

> I PM'd you with some info. There is a girl available at Phlicks for $1200. She is 7 months old - was probably being watched for show.
> 
> Phlicks pup[/B]


Thank you msmagnolia and everyone for these helpful links. I have contacted all of the above and will keep you posted when I get my baby. This site is a treasure and you're all so very helpful- thank you again.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I have had great experience with Josymir Maltese and a lot of people on this site seem to like her too. 
Good luck


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Hi.

I think maybe I posted on this site about a year ago or something...anyhoo just surfing the web and thought I would weigh in on this.

What do you all define as the difference between the labeled "middle tier" vs. "top tier"?









Heidi
Aria Maltese


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Heidi,
I am sure that any links that were posted here were not meant to offend any of the breeders or even really categorize them. I posted a link for someone that I know who happens to be in the general price range that was mentioned.

I guess I might be thinking of some of the show breeders who haven't yet achieved the name recognition of a Marcris, Rhapsody or Tajon (for example), and therefore might not be charging quite as much money for a puppy. Certainly this does not in any way take away from the quality of the pups. So to me middle tier could mean not as well known, and charging less for a puppy but still actively involved in showing and careful breeding programs.

Its a good question......


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> Happy Searching - Tina does have some beuties![/B]



Jennifer....I didn't know you were on this list...!!









Well, I got a minute on my mini vacation out of town to check the email/Internet...and here you are! Give Atticus a big kiss from me...hey, I don't think you sent this pic of him to me. 

Take care.

Heidi


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Heidi:

I saw your post and was going to pm you! - I thought I sent you this picture..I will certainly do so - I actually made you some copies of other photos that I printed to give to you when I saw you! 
Go vacation.
Jennifer



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> Hi Heidi,
> I am sure that any links that were posted here were not meant to offend any of the breeders or even really categorize them. I posted a link for someone that I know who happens to be in the general price range that was mentioned.
> 
> I guess I might be thinking of some of the show breeders who haven't yet achieved the name recognition of a Marcris, Rhapsody or Tajon (for example), and therefore might not be charging quite as much money for a puppy. Certainly this does not in any way take away from the quality of the pups. So to me middle tier could mean not as well known, and charging less for a puppy but still actively involved in showing and careful breeding programs.
> ...


Hi.

Not offended at all. Just curious. I read the post and wondered how generally people would categorize them. Sometimes, it appears as cost drives a label of middle vs. toptier...and I know many, many toptier breeders that charge the same or less or more depending on many factors. They may not be as well known b/c they don't advertise, or don't have a website, or something like that, but they are very well known in the maltese show world community. As an example, Showboat Maltese. Showboat is based on C and M and they don't advertise often, but this prefix in partnership w/ C and M have had the most National Specialty Winners...which is extremely difficult to achieve. There are others as well, that come time mind, but again they would not be well known in the pet community of Maltese, but are in the show world based on their success of breeding top quality Maltese over a substantial period of time. 

Again just wondering...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hi Heidi,
> I am sure that any links that were posted here were not meant to offend any of the breeders or even really categorize them. I posted a link for someone that I know who happens to be in the general price range that was mentioned.
> 
> I guess I might be thinking of some of the show breeders who haven't yet achieved the name recognition of a Marcris, Rhapsody or Tajon (for example), and therefore might not be charging quite as much money for a puppy. Certainly this does not in any way take away from the quality of the pups. So to me middle tier could mean not as well known, and charging less for a puppy but still actively involved in showing and careful breeding programs.
> ...


Susan has summed up my definition of a middle tier breeder, too. Personally, if and when I am ever in a position to "puppy shop", I would prefer to purchase one from a small show breeder rather than one of the large, well known ones. Price would not be the only factor as I think a smaller breeder is perhaps more accessible and easier to have an ongoing relationship with.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, now this is great, a breeder scolding a buyer for not sending them all the pics they have taken. Can't ask for better than that!! Hi Heidi! We met at the CCVMC speciality, I'm the one who has a girl from Sheri that I bought on a pet contract and become maltese show obsessed, LOL.


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385493
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!

Yes, I do remember you. Are you showing your girl? We need more people showing.









Take care.
H


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385502
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, now this is great, a breeder scolding a buyer for not sending them all the pics they have taken. Can't ask for better than that!! Hi Heidi! We met at the CCVMC speciality, I'm the one who has a girl from Sheri that I bought on a pet contract and become maltese show obsessed, LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi!

Yes, I do remember you. Are you showing your girl? We need more people showing.









Take care.
H
[/B][/QUOTE]

No I'm not showing Lucy *sobs* I had her coat almost to the ground and was almost ready to send her to Tonia, and then she losing HUGE patches of coat that gave her large bald spots. I had to have her spayed since a hormonal problem was deemed the likely culprit. My other girl that I had at the specilaity does not like the ring and drops her tail, so I was given another puppy who will hopefully be the one I get to show. If all goes well, I'll be showing her at Nationals (and the CCVMC speciality) this year. Will you be going to Nationals?


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385504
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!

Yes, I do remember you. Are you showing your girl? We need more people showing.









Take care.
H
[/B][/QUOTE]

No I'm not showing Lucy *sobs* I had her coat almost to the ground and was almost ready to send her to Tonia, and then she losing HUGE patches of coat that gave her large bald spots. I had to have her spayed since a hormonal problem was deemed the likely culprit. My other girl that I had at the specilaity does not like the ring and drops her tail, so I was given another puppy who will hopefully be the one I get to show. If all goes well, I'll be showing her at Nationals (and the CCVMC speciality) this year. Will you be going to Nationals?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, not Nationals this year. I will be at CCVMC, and maybe Pacific Rim.

H


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I PM'd you with some info. There is a girl available at Phlicks for $1200. She is 7 months old - was probably being watched for show.
> 
> Phlicks pup[/B]


The little girl at Phlicks has already gone to her new home. That was Bella's sister! She was purchased once and the silly lady moved to a place that does not allow pets so she returned her to Janet but I spoke with Janet's husband this past weekend and she has been rehomed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

When I created this post my intention was not to offend anyone with the terminology of middle tier breeder. I was referring simply to the price range as being in the middle range....at least I hope that is...








Not to be insultive I included "reputable breeder in the middle tier" because I have most often seen recommendations for puppies that are out of my price range. What is most important to me is a healthy well adjusted puppy and that is much more likely for me to attain from a reputable breeder irregardless of the price. I hope you take no offense to a price distinction as that is the only difference I was referring to.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi.

Not offended at all. Just curious. I read the post and wondered how generally people would categorize them. Sometimes, it appears as cost drives a label of middle vs. toptier...and I know many, many toptier breeders that charge the same or less or more depending on many factors. They may not be as well known b/c they don't advertise, or don't have a website, or something like that, but they are very well known in the maltese show world community. As an example, Showboat Maltese. Showboat is based on C and M and they don't advertise often, but this prefix in partnership w/ C and M have had the most National Specialty Winners...which is extremely difficult to achieve. There are others as well, that come time mind, but again they would not be well known in the pet community of Maltese, but are in the show world based on their success of breeding top quality Maltese over a substantial period of time. 

Again just wondering...
[/QUOTE]

Hi Heidi,

Is Showboat still showing and breeding? I haven't heard anything about them in a long while.

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> When I created this post my intention was not to offend anyone with the terminology of middle tier breeder. I was referring simply to the price range as being in the middle range....at least I hope that is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't offended since I knew the question you were trying to ask! I apologize for going off topic in your post, btw. Middle tier doesn't mean inferior, just not as well known to most maltese owners who dont' show or follow show results. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Heidi, I just realized you now own Cosy's dad. It's a small dogworld! LOL!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

When I posted and suggested Tina, I didn't even see the title Middle Tier. Tina is tops to me.
To me anyone who is reputable and does the right thing is a top tier breeder , price is just that price..
Andrea


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> Hi.
> 
> Not offended at all. Just curious. I read the post and wondered how generally people would categorize them. Sometimes, it appears as cost drives a label of middle vs. toptier...and I know many, many toptier breeders that charge the same or less or more depending on many factors. They may not be as well known b/c they don't advertise, or don't have a website, or something like that, but they are very well known in the maltese show world community. As an example, Showboat Maltese. Showboat is based on C and M and they don't advertise often, but this prefix in partnership w/ C and M have had the most National Specialty Winners...which is extremely difficult to achieve. There are others as well, that come time mind, but again they would not be well known in the pet community of Maltese, but are in the show world based on their success of breeding top quality Maltese over a substantial period of time.
> 
> Again just wondering...


Hi Heidi,

Is Showboat still showing and breeding? I haven't heard anything about them in a long while.

Hi Cathy.

Yes. Showboat (Barbara Brown) in partnership w/ Mary Day (C and M) do breed, but very rarely. I'm not sure if they have anything out or coming up currently to the ring, but I know Mary just finished a very pretty bitch named CH. C and M's Coco Chanel (she is out of Barbara's CH.Showboat Risque's King's Ransom). Ransom is probably my favorite Maltese of all time. He took Best In Sweeps at Nationals I think in 1998, or something like that. They just don't advertise hardly ever, so you don't hear about them. They don't have a website, etc. 

There are good breeders in many places and "toptier" in both quality and reputation...it's just they go about their showing in a lower profile kind of way. Not to say that advertising is a bad thing...actually, I love to look at the ads and see who has what, but it's just to raise awareness that there are other great breeders out there they may hardly ever place an ad or build a website, or whatever but they have accomplished great achievements.

H

Cathy
[/QUOTE]











> Heidi, I just realized you now own Cosy's dad. It's a small dogworld! LOL!


Hi.

Is Cosy's day my "Bliss". She looks to have Bliss's face. The Maltese show world is a very small one.









Bliss is such a sweet boy, as is Tidon. 

H


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Heidi, I just realized you now own Cosy's dad. It's a small dogworld! LOL!


Hi.

Is Cosy's day my "Bliss". She looks to have Bliss's face. The Maltese show world is a very small one.









Bliss is such a sweet boy, as is Tidon. 

H
[/QUOTE] 



Yes, Bliss is her sire. I just love that pic and kept it when Bonnie showed it to me, so I knew him right away when I saw your site. He looks little too. Is he? 

Brit


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> > Heidi, I just realized you now own Cosy's dad. It's a small dogworld! LOL!
> 
> 
> Hi.
> ...


 

Yes, Bliss is her sire. I just love that pic and kept it when Bonnie showed it to me, so I knew him right away when I saw your site. He looks little too. Is he? 

Yes, he's about 4.5 pounds. I am very grateful to Bonnie for sharing both Tidon and Bliss with me. I will hopefully have a couple of girls out of Bliss next year to show.









H

Brit
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hi heidi...i check ur page all the time to see an updated pic of aria...she is related to my pixel


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> hi heidi...i check ur page all the time to see an updated pic of aria...she is related to my pixel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe... i had just pm'd her about aria.









mini and aria have the same parents.


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> hi heidi...i check ur page all the time to see an updated pic of aria...she is related to my pixel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi.

I am waiting to get an updated show pic of Aria to post. She just picked up her first Major points. I hope to have her finished soon.

Take care.
H


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Heidi,

I visit your site often and always enjoy it. I lost my buddy Frosty who was with me 15 yrs. on May 9. I'm trying to remember all the things I've heard in the past about breeders and figure out where my next furbaby is coming from.

I've had what you mentioned about people like Showboat and C&M on my mind. That is that a lot of the really good breeders don't advertise or have websites. They often seem to breed the dogs that end up on the top of the show lists. I am just wanting a pet, but love the beauty of a really good Malt. I am not for tinys and like them on the larger side. How do we get in contact with the kind of breeders you mentioned? Most are not members of AMA so us folks who don't frequent Specialty and Nationals and personally know these breeders can't contact them.



The original poster here who used the terms 'middle and upper tier' should be the person to answer your question about that. Personally I don't use the terms. Name recognition is what I would *guess* she meant.



I love having a breeder like you post here. Most of us are pet owners and need your help and advice.


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

> Heidi,
> 
> I visit your site often and always enjoy it. I lost my buddy Frosty who was with me 15 yrs. on May 9. I'm trying to remember all the things I've heard in the past about breeders and figure out where my next furbaby is coming from.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Thanks. Yes, probably name recognition is a more accurate description. Truthfully, the widely recognized are by and large very good too. I just believe it's good to every now and then point out that there are many excellent breeders where these same well known breeders acquired their Maltese, but again for whatever reason they do not advertise. I acquired my foundation girls from Mary Day. However, I have since acquired my foundation boys from Bonnie Palmer (Bonnie's Angel's Maltese), which probably almost all folks on this site recognize her name. She advertises consistently and has applied and earned top breeder of the year awards I think like 3 or 4 times. The point is there are great breeders to be found in many different options. Sometimes they are well known by name and sometimes they are not, but equally as accomplished. 

One way to research this is to talk to other breeders. Network. Find the list of breeders on the AMA website -- look who shows, look who makes efforts to show their own dogs...that is a very difficult endeavor. I have both shown myself and used handlers...it's so much easier with a handler, but very satisfying to do it yourself...I just don't personally have the time to do it myself...it takes longer and the politics can drive you bonkers at times.









I wish you the best of luck inyour search...there are some great choices out there.









Heidi
www.ariamaltese.com


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Heidi if you ever get or have a close up of Bliss I would love to see it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

_The original poster here who used the terms 'middle and upper tier' should be the person to answer your question about that. Personally I don't use the terms. Name recognition is what I would *guess* she meant.
_


I allready responded to this last night and I never used the word upper tier not sure where you got that from as it wasn't in my post.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Another good breeder with reasonable prices is our very own Faye (HappyB) of Bella Maltese. She is very knowledgable and really cares about her dogs. I just went to her website and I see that she has an adorable 4.5 month old pup available. Here is the link to her site: Bella Maltese


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Another good breeder with reasonable prices is our very own Faye (HappyB) of Bella Maltese. She is very knowledgable and really cares about her dogs. I just went to her website and I see that she has an adorable 4.5 month old pup available. Here is the link to her site: Bella Maltese[/B]


oooh. it's been a little while since i've been to faye's site. it's very nice!! i love how the pictures fade out and the mouse has a tagalong.... and i love the new pic of andy. veeeery nice.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _The original poster here who used the terms 'middle and upper tier' should be the person to answer your question about that. Personally I don't use the terms. Name recognition is what I would *guess* she meant.
> _
> 
> 
> I allready responded to this last night and I never used the word upper tier not sure where you got that from as it wasn't in my post.[/B]


Sorry if I used the words wrong. As you can see I did not "quote". My point is, I could not really answer the question about that. I can see what you are meaning by it, it is just not the way I think of the breeders.







No offense......


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

well since the almost 2 1/2 pages of posting had NOTHING to do with the OP's thread I have deleted them


please get this one back on track, thanks


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Another good breeder with reasonable prices is our very own Faye (HappyB) of Bella Maltese. She is very knowledgable and really cares about her dogs. I just went to her website and I see that she has an adorable 4.5 month old pup available. Here is the link to her site: Bella Maltese[/B]


 

Hmm Ashley, I think she wants to be Perri's new girlfriend.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

On the topic of reputable breeders whose prices are very fair, my baby boy Sprout would like to say that his Grammy Faye is awesome and he loved spending the first 4 months of his life with her.







And if you would like to ask me any questions just send me a PM.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Heidi! Nice to see you here on the forum.

It is always a very difficult process to find a puppy and a breeder that you can maintain a long relationship with. I am proud to say that I have known Heidi for a few years now and I have great respect for her. She knows so much about the breed and is always willing to share and teach others. I think it is very important to find a breeder that is confident in their own breedings and has no desire to bad mouth others to bring themselves up. I also appreciate breeders who give back to the breed by contributing to breed clubs and rescues.

I have watched her breeding program grow and I adore all the Maltese she produces. I can't wait to see what the future brings and will not hesistate to go to her if I ever decide on getting another.

PS: No .. Heidi isn't paying me to say this


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

One of the great things about this forum is the ability to connect with breeders who are knowledgable, reputable and reasonable. I believe it is important to do your homework when finding a puppy but also don't think you have to spend THOUSANDS of dollars for a healthy puppy. 

There are several breeders here who it would be a privilage to have a puppy from. Personally I hope to someday be honored to have with one of Faye's pups


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

<div align="left">Thank you again for all this great input. I have spoken to several of the breeders
mentioned on this and other threads and have been compiling a list of the ones I felt
most comfortable with. I have emailed at least a dozen others and visited many websites. 

I have also been reading this forum for the last three months as a lurker and enjoy the
wealth of information and supportive thoughts that are shared here. I am looking to
bring a baby home in the next several months and thanks to this site I feel that I am 
on the right track. I'm sure you've all heard it before but quite simply- you rock!







LOL


----------

